# Moving to and buying in Andalucia



## lisasargent (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi any areas i need to avoid thanks in advance. Thanks in advance


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

What are you looking to avoid?


----------



## lisasargent (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks just crime  I know we have crime all over but just wanted to know if i need to avoid certain areas . Thanks


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

There was a surprising article published recently saying that some of the smallest villages in Málaga province have the highest incidence of burglaries in relation to the size of the population (sorry it's only available in Spanish but you could run it through Google translate).

Los pueblos mÃ¡s pequeÃ±os, puntos ****** del mapa de robos en viviendas en la provincia . SUR.es

But I don't think the crime rate is very high anywhere, and it's true that criminals can strike anywhere. 

You would not want to move to areas of the big cities like La Palma Palmilla in Málaga or Tres Mil Viviendas in Sevilla, but I doubt you'd be looking for properties there anyway-


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Crime is a huge problem when yours is the only house in your street/village/town that has been burgled. For your neighbours and other residents, crime isn't a problem.
AS Lynn has said, some areas are more 'dangerous' than others but anyone anywhere anytime can be a victim of crime.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Crime is a huge problem when yours is the only house in your street/village/town that has been burgled. For your neighbours and other residents, crime isn't a problem.
> AS Lynn has said, some areas are more 'dangerous' than others but anyone anywhere anytime can be a victim of crime.


Living in the campo can mean you are more likely to be the victim of crime such as burglary.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

From my experience the biggest crook I've experienced in Spain is the Brit I bought my house off!!!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

StevejR1 said:


> From my experience the biggest crook I've experienced in Spain is the Brit I bought my house off!!!


Weeell, some amongst us do often say that our own countrymen are the ones you really need to look out for - the biggest crook I've experienced in Spain was the Brit "builder" who did some work on the house for us when we first bought it. Never again.

The ones who come over all friendly and wanting to help you with advice about where to get things and who to employ to do work are usually the worst. 9 times out of 10 it's because there is something in it for them, if only the "you scratch my back and I`ll scratch yours" network where a group of them recommend each other's services to whichever unsuspecting and naive newcomers they come across.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> The ones who come over all friendly and wanting to help you with advice about where to get things and who to employ to do work are usually the worst. 9 times out of 10 it's because there is something in it for them, if only the "you scratch my back and I`ll scratch yours" network where a group of them recommend each other's services to whichever unsuspecting and naive newcomers they come across.




Hmmmm I must be the one in ten then because that's exactly what we do - and don't take a penny for it!

When we came over we were naive and knew no one. We were conned in various ways.

As a result, we now help newcomers with paperwork, recommendations for builders, plumbers, electricians etc. yet we never expect anything for this help that we offer. Maybe it's rare, but we are happy that we have stopped others from being ripped off (IF they take our help, that is).


----------



## lisasargent (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Hmmmm I must be the one in ten then because that's exactly what we do - and don't take a penny for it!
> 
> When we came over we were naive and knew no one. We were conned in various ways.
> 
> As a result, we now help newcomers with paperwork, recommendations for builders, plumbers, electricians etc. yet we never expect anything for this help that we offer. Maybe it's rare, but we are happy that we have stopped others from being ripped off (IF they take our help, that is).


We offer advice ourselves sometimes, if asked, but very often the newcomers find the smarmy and "I'm your new best friend, trust me" approach of the unscrupulous ones more plausible, and usually live to regret taking it after they've paid well over the odds for whatever they've bought or had done.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Hmmmm I must be the one in ten then because that's exactly what we do - and don't take a penny for it!
> 
> When we came over we were naive and knew no one. We were conned in various ways.
> 
> As a result, we now help newcomers with paperwork, recommendations for builders, plumbers, electricians etc. yet we never expect anything for this help that we offer. Maybe it's rare, but we are happy that we have stopped others from being ripped off (IF they take our help, that is).


Likewise.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

A bit more constructive observations than my original post .....

I'm new in Spain, and we've bought a house in the campo.

I must admit the first night I looked out at the vast darkness, and I did worry about how vulnerable we were, with visions of every horror film that I've ever seen!!.......the second night I didn't give it a second thought, and haven't since. I do feel safe, but I guess there are other areas that may have issues?

Regards tradesmen, and help, I do think most Brits do try to help each other, with a community spirit...or that's what we've found. And we try to help out with what little information we have learnt. 
We have also found that all the tradesmen that we have used have all been very good, straight, and punctual...and they are Spanish.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

We have only used locally recommended Spanish tradesmen so far and have to say they have done a great job for a fair price. Had a 20mx10m dog run built , day 1 put the posts in , day 2 put the fencing and the gate up and all for 700euros included labour and fencing and all materials. All done very quickly and efficiently and exactly as quote. Just had a quote for stone gates , electric gate and gravelling of a large piece of land and the price is more than fair. We are happy to work with local companies and support the village and recommendations are ever so helpful.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I've just had a phone call from a Brit builder who once did a bit of work for us. He was supposed to come today to redo some of his previous work for the third time. He says he will be here tomorrow (maybe!)


----------



## lisasargent (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks  Glad your happy in Spain . Me and hubby are over for 3 weeks next year to buy


----------



## lisasargent (Apr 17, 2008)

thank you so much everyone


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Just to be sure you do not get rose tinted glasses about Spanish builders etc. The ones who did the rendering and roof of my garage were pure rubbish. To save money, the boss guy was always on the cement mixer ensuring maximum sand and minimum cement. Net result the cement is porous and like powder when you drill into it. The roof still leaks despite numerous efforts by me to sort it. He did not want to know when I complained.
Regarding crime, that is difficult as I get robbed every day by the bank, the electricity company and the phone company.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

el romeral said:


> Just to be sure you do not get rose tinted glasses about Spanish builders etc. The ones who did the rendering and roof of my garage were pure rubbish. To save money, the boss guy was always on the cement mixer ensuring maximum sand and minimum cement. Net result the cement is porous and like powder when you drill into it. The roof still leaks despite numerous efforts by me to sort it. He did not want to know when I complained.
> Regarding crime, that is difficult as I get robbed every day by the bank, the electricity company and the phone company.


So where did you find this prized crook of a builder?


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> So where did you find this prized crook of a builder?


I didn't, my ex wife found him unfortunately. Incredibly he was recommended, some people must be easily pleased........


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

el romeral said:


> I didn't, my ex wife found him unfortunately. Incredibly he was recommended, some people must be easily pleased........


If he came on the recommendation of your ex, you might have sussed out that there was something dodgy about him right from the start. So how acrimonious was the break up? 

The secret of getting good tradespeople is to ask several of the neighbours (not related by marriage, mortgage or anything else) whom they would recommend. Now the chances are they aren't going to recommend rubbish workers because you are going to be one of their neighbours and the last thing they want is one of your walls to fall on them, nor your leaky plumbing to leak into their houses nor your dodgy electrics to plunge the entire street into darkness just when it gets to a crucial moment in the Madrid v Barcelona football match.


----------



## meggymoo (Oct 23, 2015)

*Costa Mijas?*

Hi, 

What are peoples opinions on La Cala de Mijas? We're looking to rent long term. We are a young couple who enjoy socialising so are looking for somewhere with plenty life to it. I enjoy the Spanish culture so don't want somewhere over run with British bars and tacky shops (Magaluf style) I'd like to improve my Spanish also. Ideally we'd like somewhere with plenty bars, expats and people our age 20-40yrs but its equally important that the place hasn't lost it's Spanish charm. My first choice would be Barcelona as I've lived there before however rental prices are so high we have to reconsider. I can't help but think I will be disappointed as Barcelona for me offers so much.

Any ideas or opinions?


----------



## HarryB (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi. We used to live in La Cala. It is a beautiful little working town which is still very much typically Spanish. There are however many Brits and other nationalities. I would say however that it is quite a family orientated place and there are also many retired people. There isnt alot of nightlife, apart from lovely restaurants and tapas bars. You would probably be better in Fuengirola or Benalmadena where there are nightclubs etc if you are looking for a busier lifestyle.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

meggymoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are peoples opinions on La Cala de Mijas? We're looking to rent long term. We are a young couple who enjoy socialising so are looking for somewhere with plenty life to it. I enjoy the Spanish culture so don't want somewhere over run with British bars and tacky shops (Magaluf style) I'd like to improve my Spanish also. Ideally we'd like somewhere with plenty bars, expats and people our age 20-40yrs but its equally important that the place hasn't lost it's Spanish charm. My first choice would be Barcelona as I've lived there before however rental prices are so high we have to reconsider. I can't help but think I will be disappointed as Barcelona for me offers so much.
> 
> Any ideas or opinions?


If you like Barcelona, would you not consider the historic centre of Málaga itself? Rental prices are a lot lower than Barcelona, and there are tons of (non-tacky) bars, restaurants and shops, plus you still have a beach within walking distance. Lots of young people living in the centre too, and although I'm not sure how many expats there are, there would certainly be lots of Spanish people your age looking to improve their English. The centre of Málaga has been totally transformed over the last 15 years.


----------



## meggymoo (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi, thanks for your reply we have decided on Malaga centre. We are both freelancers so have no contract of work but are able to pay 3-4 months rent in advance do you know if this would be ok? Flights are booked for end of Jan, we have a lot to prepare for! Which districts would you recommend? I'd like to be near a beach


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

meggymoo said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply we have decided on Malaga centre. We are both freelancers so have no contract of work but are able to pay 3-4 months rent in advance do you know if this would be ok? Flights are booked for end of Jan, we have a lot to prepare for! Which districts would you recommend? I'd like to be near a beach


You will need to register as residents within 90 days of arrival. To do this you will have to show that you are financially sound (with a regular income of about 600€ per person per month) and show proof of healthcare coverage.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Either the historic centre of Málaga, or to be near the beach, La Malagueta or Pedregalejo/El Palo (both of which will come under Málaga Este on rental sites like 

Pisos en alquiler en España, Madrid y Barcelona - Enalquiler.com


----------



## meggymoo (Oct 23, 2015)

I need advice, when I moved to Barca my job sorted out my apartment. This time round me, my boyfriend and friend are moving to Malaga. We are all freelancers(hence we can work from anywhere) We have flights booked for Jan but aren't sure on where in Malaga to live. The problem is having a contract of work. I have an NI number and altogether have £5000 saved. Ideaily we'd like two apartments. We were planning on booking an apartment for the first week then decide where we want to rent. I'm worried now that it's not going to be as easy.


----------

